# breeding grass



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

do you put that thing in the tank???
is it safe

do you out it in the breeding net???


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

you can use it just like plastic plants in your tank. Usually in the forground of the tank. Or if you have a tank for breeding fish only you can let a couple float while you put a few on the bottom. This gives the fry a place to hide and feel secure.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

my fish refuse to use it, i think its too hard.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Some fish use it to breed in others use it to hide in. 

For breeding in many people will use the old mop heads with the untreated cotton heads.


----------

